# HELP: vrera.com/oms.php Trojaner



## hoboo34 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
mal eine teichuntypische Frage:

Ein Freund hat den o.a. Trojaner auf seinem Rechner (MS VISTA).
Als Virenschutz hat er den NOD32 (aktuell).

Hat von euch einer eine Ahnung / einen Tipp wie man den weg bekommt. Der NOD schafft das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: HELP: vrera.com/oms.php Trojaner*

Hallo Frank,

da würde ich mal lieber Mutter Google und einschlägige Foren bemühen.


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: HELP: vrera.com/oms.php Trojaner*

Heisser Tipp, den hab ich aber befolgt BEVOR ich hier geposted hab und dabei nichts gefunden was mir auch nur im Ansatz weiterhilft.
Könnte doch sein, dass von den vielen Leuten hier auch schon einer das Problem hatte und die Lösung kennt


----------

